# LUNA green beetle-- pics?



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

thats not it up at the top of the newbeetle forum, is it? the pic on vw.com just looks white.... i want to see it!!! (please?)


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Erynne936)*


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Erynne936)*

Wow, that pic really looks white.. I was at the stealership last weekend and one pulled out for a test drive.. I spotted it immediately and asked my sales drone buddy "whoa, what color was THAT??!" He was shocked that I recognized that it wasn't white - he said most people didn't pick up on the fact it was actually a very light green. Well, I did.. and I thought it looked great on the NB.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (KevinC)*

I know, I had to keep double checking to see if that was really luna green or not, cause that thing looks snow white, anyways, if someone can get a picture that catches the hint of green, that would be dope


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Projekt-Chick)*

thanks, guys, yeah, i would also like to be able to view this "hint of green"








edit: i went back to vw.com and stared at their pic for a while longer. and i noticed that they dont actually call it "luna green," as i had heard around the tex. they just call it "luna." anyway, still wanting pics!










[Modified by Erynne936, 4:49 PM 7-24-2002]


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Projekt-Chick)*

i saw this color at the dealer and shaked my head twice! It's a very nice color and hope to do my car that color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (eurican)*

you want pictures...i got pictures. All compliments of http://www.newbeetle.org


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Turbobug)*

Those pics really show off Luna! Very nice and thanx for digging them out for us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (Erynne936)*

I have 1 on the lot.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: LUNA green beetle-- pics? (jrdlr)*

Ah! now I can see the touch of green, I kind of like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

